# ordine/disordine



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

facendo i quattro passi che mi separano da casa allo studio,
ho incrociato un'ape...nel senso di quei mezzi di locomozione da piccolo trasporto  che qualche ragazzino usa come pick up.
scassatissima e picchiata in ogni dove , una scritta sul davanti ISORDINE.
mi ha dato l'impressione di atto di protesta .
disordine , contro l'ordine degli adulti che m'impongono regole che non mi piacciono.disordine come ribellione.
e , non so perché, un po' mi ha inquietato.come m'inquieta però l'ordine estremo di alcuni.
ordine, come mancanza di creatività e aridità emotiva.
ehm.poi per fortuna sono arrivata e non ci ho pensato più


----------



## dottor manhattan (4 Ottobre 2011)

Non preoccuparti era solo...un treruote...come lo chiamiamo qui.


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

mi uso e abuso di me mi spingo sempre oltre il limite 
ma il limite non so + dov'è non esiste 
c'è sempre confusione dentro me e mi devasto per chiarire 
mi faccio male per star bene ma non chiarisco niente e niente 
mi uso e abuso di me mi spingo sempre oltre il limite 
ma il limite non so + dov'è in fondo è tutto ordine disordine 

un giorno per riprendermi un giorno per capire che 
ho ancora voglia di abusare ho ancora voglia di star bene 
qui non c'è inizio e non c'è fine il bene e il male che si inseguono 
così mi uso e abuso di me in fondo è tutto ordine disordine 

ordine disordine 


ehi c'è pure una canzone



Altri testi su: http://www.angolotesti.it/P/testi_canzoni_prozac+_1596/testo_canzone_ordine_disordine_41900.html
Tutto su Prozac : http://www.musictory.it/musica/Prozac+


----------



## Minerva (4 Ottobre 2011)

tutto a posto:mrgreen:


----------

